# WinCC Alarme von der SPS aus quittieren



## Ralle (11 Dezember 2007)

Bei ProTool und WinCCFlex, kann man ja auch von der SPS aus mit einem Bit eine Störung auf dem HMI quittieren. Geht da auch in WinCC?


----------



## marlob (11 Dezember 2007)

Folgendes habe ich in der Siemens FAQ gefunden



> *Alarm-Meldungen über Prozesssignale quittieren*
> Dies ist über die Quittiervariable der Alarmmeldungen möglich. Setzen Sie das Quittierbit der Quittiervariable, z.B. über Button oder Steuerung, so wird die entsprechende Meldung quittiert. Die Möglichkeit, Meldungen mit Quittiervariable zu quittieren, haben Sie auch bei Sammelmeldungen.



Es sollte also gehen, ich habe es aber noch nicht probiert


----------



## Ralle (11 Dezember 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Folgendes habe ich in der Siemens FAQ gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> Es sollte also gehen, ich habe es aber noch nicht probiert



Hm, werd ich morgen mal auf die Suche gehen, dieses Quittierbit hab ich bisher nirgends entdeckt, na, wird schon.


----------



## Kai (11 Dezember 2007)

Die Quittiervariable und das Quittierbit findest Du in WinCC im Alarm Logging.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Ralle (12 Dezember 2007)

@Kai

Ja, das ist korrekt, aber das ist die Quittierung durch WinCC. Ich möchte ganz gern auch von der SPS aus quittieren können (bei Bedarf). Dafür gibt es bei ProTool und WinCCFlex ein eigenes Bit.


----------



## marlob (12 Dezember 2007)

,





Ralle schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> Ja, das ist korrekt, aber das ist die Quittierung durch WinCC. Ich möchte ganz gern auch von der SPS aus quittieren können (bei Bedarf). Dafür gibt es bei ProTool und WinCCFlex ein eigenes Bit.


Also,
diese, von Kai und mir angesprochene, Quittiervariable wird durch WinCC gesetzt, wenn ein Alarm quittiert wird. Du kannst diese Variable aber auch von deiner Steuerung aus setzen und dann wird der Alarm quittiert. Du musst sie nachher nur wieder zurücksetzen.
Ich hoffe es ist jetzt deutlich


----------



## Ralle (12 Dezember 2007)

Alles klar, ich habs mal durchprobiert. Das paßt natürlich überhaupt nicht mit meinem alten Meldesystem zusammen, so daß ich wohl entweder meine vorhandenen Bausteine ändern muß :twisted:. Nutzt ihr eigentdlich die Zustandsvariable?


----------



## marlob (12 Dezember 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... Nutzt ihr eigentdlich die Zustandsvariable?


In meinem jetzigen Projekt nicht. Aber in der Zustandsvariablen steht auch, ob deine Meldung quittiert wurde, gekommen oder gegangen ist. Mehr Infos hier


----------

